# Sherry's Twins!



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I know I'm going to be beaten down by the no-picture fairy, but alas....whenever you truly need it, it is in your husband's truck...and he is at work. 

Sherry kidded between 2:30-5:30 A.M. this morning. She lost her ligaments at 7:30 the night before and I had been checking her religiously once an hour. At 2:30 I stumbled back in to sleep on the couch for an hour, set my alarm for 3:30 AM and dozed off. Woke up and it was 5:30..I had set my alarm for PM!

I rushed out with the flashlight and saw a big mucous string hanging from her rear end. She was in the shelter. I moved her here so I could watch her because I had to work all day today (at home). She is in a roomy paddock with a shelter. I thought it was the pre-birth mucous but was actually the beginning of the placenta. Saw a baby with her. Caught my pant leg on the fence going through the gate and fell down in the mud on the outside of the pen. Dropped the cheap flashlight and broke it. Works, but you constantly have to shake it as it will flicker. I think I looked like some slap stick comedy movie!

Got in there and checked the baby. Little orange-ish chamoise buckling. Felt Sherry's tummy and it was empty. A first walk around the paddock with the flashlight turned up no extra kids. I kept thinking...really? That big and a single? I know I felt two separate kids! Finally found a little dark, solid buckskin doeling in the corner shoved up against the fencing on the soaking wet grass. Standing but swaying and weak. Took them both inside and toweled them down, gave them Sel/Vit E gel and some Karo on the gums. Warmed them with my "rice bags". Had to start work after syringe feeding them some colostrum. My friend came over to "goat sit" in the other room and give them colostrum now and again. 

Finally really strong and seeking for teats about 10 A.M. Put them out with mom on my break and at 1 PM, on my lunch, they are toddling and leaping. Drained mom's udder already, placenta passed easily and quickly. Mom's udder is GORGEOUS! I can't wait until she is two weeks fresh and I can get photos!

I should have time on Wednesday evening to get pics. Both blue eyes! 4 for 4 with blue eyes kids so far. I have two more does who have blue eyes who are due this year, so we will see if I can keep the streak up. :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to meet them!!!! Congrats :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!! :clap: Can't wait for pics! I bet they're adorable


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

CONGRATS!!! She only had 2??? WOW


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yup, only two. I was surprised, but the buck kid is quite large and the doe is normal sized. And she still has wide-load, stretchy tummy syndrome. Lol. Finally, I was able to get photos. I have been working 8-4 this week doing an at-home call center job (people think that working at home is awesome...but answering phone calls is still just as stressful no matter where you are!) Then I've been working my old job from 5-9:30 at night. I have got to decide if this new job is going to work or not so I can drop one because I can't manage two at once!!!

So, long story short, I had the day off from job #2, so I was able to spend more time at the barn than throwing everyone food and making sure no one is dying.

Pippin (Buck):



















I love this guy's coloring!

Arwen:




























Both will be for sale. Pippin will be wethered. I can't wait to get a photo of Sherry's udder when she is a couple of weeks fresh. It looks great!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They are just ADORABLE!!!! A huge congratulations!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorabe! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...so cute! Big babies too! :stars:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG, how cute!!!!!
THe doeling has the exact same color as my Pan, right down to the blue eyes. I wish you were near me cause I'd buy that girl!
Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute...congrats.... :thumb:   :hi5:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah for beautiful, healthy babies and mama.  

Of course, any goat named "Sherry" would have to have fabulous kids...

(Guess what Groovy's real name is? :shades: )


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW! Both look great!

Love the doe!


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

WOW!! Awesome babies !!! You are right... the buck is BIG, They both look really healthy...good job!! Sounds like you were there at the right time to make sure these guys had a good start! Congrats!! Whew!...bet you glad that is over....


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I AM glad that is over. Lol. Sherry's udder is just absolutely great so far and she encourages those kids to eat constantly, nudging them under her belly. Much different than most of my doe's who only allow a few sip before walking off and stepping over their kids. They are all straightened out and unfolded now and they are so sharp, angular and level.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So glad!! They are soooo cute!! I love the names too!!!

Congrats!!


----------

